# jointing fence for router table



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Any jig making plans for this that are worth looking at?
Cheers.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Peter, a "jig" is not really required to use the router table fence as a jointer.

All you need is to double stick tape a piece of laminate to the outfeed side of your fence.

Jointing With a Router - YouTube

Jointing on the Router Table - YouTube


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

What to expect.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Peter, a "jig" is not really required to use the router table fence as a jointer.
> 
> All you need is to double stick tape a piece of laminate to the outfeed side of your fence.
> 
> ...


OK thanks James.


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

Okay, the links reflect my understanding of the edge jointing process ... but then came reality! I was trying to joint the edge of back table board on my RAS that had a slight (< 1/32") convex bow to it, and despite my best efforts to shift the pressure to the outfeed fence as the material passed the bit, I ended up making the bow much worse!

What did I do wrong and what can I do to make it work right?


TIA -- Bradley
SF Bay Area


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bump..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Straightlines said:


> Okay, the links reflect my understanding of the edge jointing process ... but then came reality! I was trying to joint the edge of back table board on my RAS that had a slight (< 1/32") convex bow to it, and despite my best efforts to shift the pressure to the outfeed fence as the material passed the bit, I ended up making the bow much worse!
> 
> What did I do wrong and what can I do to make it work right?
> 
> ...


The process on the router will straighten a board with a concave edge. Even on a jointer you should start with the concave edge and straighten it first. However. when you are done the two edges probably won't be parallel and that will need to be addressed.

The simplest way to straighten a convex or really uneven edge on the RAS would be to clamp/tape it to a straight edged piece (like ply or mdf) and use it to ride against the fence with the uneven edge sticking out far enough for the blade to saw it off. The same method is used on the table saw but the jig is usually in the form of a sled that your piece sits on which would also work with your RAS and would be worth building if you need to do this often.


----------

